# Dash Chassis



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Dan,

With the rumour of no more tjets and AW's foray into the I have no idea what I was thinking design class.. I was wondering how the chassis plans on going? What type etc? Figure you'll be the last man standing in the slot game for us guys that prefer cars that look like cars lol.. gives us a hint please?


Dave


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

coach61 said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> With the rumour of no more tjets and AW's foray into the I have no idea what I was thinking design class.. I was wondering how the chassis plans on going? What type etc? Figure you'll be the last man standing in the slot game for us guys that prefer cars that look like cars lol.. gives us a hint please?
> 
> ...


I wish I had something more positive to report, but I'm stretched to the limits right now with just doing bodies. I have samples of a number of different chassis at the factory and have tooling quotes, it's just a matter of priorities. 
I have 3 or 4 bodies that are way behind schedule and I've learned that if I try to push too much through the factory at one time, the mistakes go way up. 

I was about to start the copy of the Turbo chassis, but the tooling for the Cobra and Camaro got pushed back and this pushed back the Turbo chassis.

Hopefully I can get going on some of these chassis projects in the next few months.

Dan


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Your stuff is Quality Dan...thanks!*

Dan,

This sounds promising. You want to not rush and make a good product...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm some others should do the same...

Have lots of your bodies and have to say...they are fun to run, bash and bang around the track!  

Those Cobras...they are great! Many people have said so on another thread also. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

We will be here....take your time....well within reason. Nice to here from you.

Bob...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I agree with Bob, I'd rather wait to get a quality! Thanks for the update and looking forward to seeing what comes out next!


Dave


----------



## Oscarw (Jan 24, 2007)

Are you planning on making bodies for other chassis besides T-Jets?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes, I'd rather wait too. I also like the bodies being available in little spurts rather than in 12 car releases, You're doing a great job as far as I'm concerned Dan.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Agreed guys*

Yes Dan, Thanx.

While plodding along carefully and methodically aint very glamorous, Many of us grumpy old farts can appreciate this fundamental business concept.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Dan,
Take your time with your chassis,i'd rather wait and get a quality product.Your bodies keeps getting better with every release.

Joe


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

mopar78 said:


> Dan,
> Your bodies keeps getting better with every release.


Yes take your time. everything has been quality so far.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> With the rumour of no more tjets and AW's foray into the I have no idea what I was thinking design class.. I was wondering how the chassis plans on going? What type etc? Figure you'll be the last man standing in the slot game for us guys that prefer cars that look like cars lol.. gives us a hint please?
> 
> ...


I think that you will find the new AFX chassis due in September will rock.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Instead of copying the Turbo chassis, why not the supermagnatraction? Seems that those run like madmen and arent so clamped down that they wont slide a little. If anything, you COULD copy the cats eye/blazin breaks/speed shifter chassis since the rear axle housing has room for a turbo/super G+ rear axle with gear saver. Ive done that swap a few times myself and its a great combo. Far superior to the original G+ or the turbo, IMHO.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Instead of copying the Turbo chassis, why not the supermagnatraction?


...Because I can realize economies of scale by making 2 chassis (narrow and wide) that use all the same components. Also the chassis' are simple and will be geared toward the home user. 

Dan


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dan, I loved your idea of the magnet chassis for T-jet's. 
is that the chassis you're talking about?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> Dan, I loved your idea of the magnet chassis for T-jet's.
> is that the chassis you're talking about?


It's actually a variation of the Turbo chassis... I call it 'Turbo-Screw' (for screw-on bodies...)


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

lenny said:


> ...Because I can realize economies of scale by making 2 chassis (narrow and wide) that use all the same components. Also the chassis' are simple and will be geared toward the home user.
> 
> Dan


Supermags have wide and narrow versions, right? They all have the female piece, but the wide tabs just add on from there. OR, an adaptor piece could be used like the Super G+. I do see what you're saying tho.

Will you be offering some wheel variations? Id like to see some re-pops of all the AFX wheels like the turbines and ansens. And I heard you planned a new version of the tyco HP7, so that'd be a good time to upgrade to the AFX wheels since tyco has next to no decent looking wheels at all.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

How about TurboJet?
Christian
DRAGjet




lenny said:


> It's actually a variation of the Turbo chassis... I call it 'Turbo-Screw' (for screw-on bodies...)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dragula said:


> How about TurboJet?
> Christian
> DRAGjet


:thumbsup: Has a nice ring to it!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

lenny said:


> . . . I call it 'Turbo-Screw' . . .


Sounds like something in the Adam & Eve catalog. :lol:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

1976Cordoba said:


> Sounds like something in the Adam & Eve catalog. :lol:


We'll give free 'lube' with every chassis...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

lenny said:


> We'll give free 'lube' with every chassis...


HA -- _N I C E_ :roll:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I like this concept...*



lenny said:


> ...the chassis' are simple and will be geared toward the home user.


If there is anything that will get me to try another chassis, it's a concept such as this that has me and tjets in mind. I live on simple and have no need for warp speed or rocketry on my little home track. Now, if there is a way to make them into rockets???.... I'm sure that will be exploited within days (if not hours) of these getting into the hands of the racing crowd on our boards. nd


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Dan,
Pleased to meet you.
I find your chassis idea very interesting.
Magnetic traction or weights? Why is no one using/trading lead weights instead of copper? Copper weighs 8x water whereas lead 12 x water, being 1.5 times heavier for the same volume. I dont think its more expensive either.
-Christos


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Post a competition for the name, my opinion is it can be better. (Prize a couple of bodies...  )


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

lenny said:


> Also the chassis' are simple and will be geared toward the home user.
> 
> Dan


 The simpliest chassis I have come across is the Tyco HP-7. If that chassis can be copied and reproduced, I've think you've got a winner for the home/casual/beginner user. Anyone can take it apart and put it back together. There are no really small parts like springs or brushes. The chassis runs well right out of the box. No need to tune it to have fun.

One small improvement would be to remove the metal piece under the pickup shoes (which provides the spring for the shoes) and modify the shoes themselves with a slit which provides the spring action (like the Tyco Command control shoes). This eliminates another part and makes the chassis even less costly to manufacture. 

And modifications? How simple would it be to create different stength magnet bars and different can motors? Both of these can be switched out in under a minute by anyone without the need for tools. Using that chassis as a base, you could create many different styles of race car from a slider (no magnet strength) to a super sucker.

The only downside? You couldn't make a narrow version for Indy/F1 bodies.

Joe


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> The simpliest chassis I have come across is the Tyco HP-7. If that chassis can be copied and reproduced, I've think you've got a winner for the home/casual/beginner user. Anyone can take it apart and put it back together. There are no really small parts like springs or brushes. The chassis runs well right out of the box. No need to tune it to have fun.
> 
> One small improvement would be to remove the metal piece under the pickup shoes (which provides the spring for the shoes) and modify the shoes themselves with a slit which provides the spring action (like the Tyco Command control shoes). This eliminates another part and makes the chassis even less costly to manufacture.
> 
> ...


I posted on here a few months ago that the HP7 was a chassis we were looking at redoing. Performance kits with different motors and different strength traction/magnets/bars would also be available. I have a number of bodies ready to go for the Tyco chassis, and I'd like to do a complete/inexpensive/fun RTR car. it's just a matter time...

Thank you for your feedback, Joe.

Dan


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

lenny said:


> I posted on here a few months ago that the HP7 was a chassis we were looking at redoing. Performance kits with different motors and different strength traction/magnets/bars would also be available. I have a number of bodies ready to go for the Tyco chassis, and I'd like to do a complete/inexpensive/fun RTR car. it's just a matter time...
> 
> Thank you for your feedback, Joe.
> 
> Dan


Dan,
I hope you do get the chance to reproduce the HP7. I really believe that chassis would be the absolute best introductory chassis; and also good for the casual racer and home user. The worst thing that can happen to someone new is to give them a chassis that either doesn't work well, needs immediate attention (pancake chassis), or is just too fast. You get one shot to make a good impression, and the HP7 can do that.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'll second Joe's motion.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

lenny said:


> I wish I had something more positive to report, but I'm stretched to the limits right now with just doing bodies. I have samples of a number of different chassis at the factory and have tooling quotes, it's just a matter of priorities.
> 
> 
> Dan


If you need a guy to do some acad dwgs for your multi-slide parts, I can do some pro-bono work.
I'm a Journeyman stamping die guy designing my own stuff in Autocad.I would love help out, if I can.

LMK
Tim Leppert


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

A HP7 clone with neo traction magnets and (maybe) motor mags, and a better rear axle is something I would buy plenty of.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> A HP7 clone with neo traction magnets and (maybe) motor mags, and a better rear axle is something I would buy plenty of.


 Personally, I would not like to see any reproduction of the HP-7 stray off the original design. After all, the original design is what makes an HP-7 an HP-7.

Now, having said that, there does not seem to be any reason why there can't be replacement magnet bars (and can motors) of various strengths to allow the HP-7 chassis to be everything from a non-magnetic car (just a lead weight) to a super sucker (a very strong bar magnet). The rear axle is, of course, easily replaceable.

Joe


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> A HP7 clone with neo traction magnets and (maybe) motor mags, and a better rear axle is something I would buy plenty of.


The rear axle/gear itself is just fine. I needs a gearsaver tho. Ive been swapping 440 axles into them for a long time.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Right. So just supply the chassis clone with one from the get-go.


----------

